# Orijen 6 Fish



## blueprint (Jan 10, 2011)

My french bulldog loves this... i've noticed he's been much less interested in the Orijen Puppy so i decided to mix things up with the 6 fish. The difference is night and day! My frenchie loves this stuff. eace:


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

oh my god, another frenchie owner!!!

have you had any issues with your frenchie?


----------



## blueprint (Jan 10, 2011)

meggels said:


> oh my god, another frenchie owner!!!
> 
> have you had any issues with your frenchie?


None at all, he's pretty stubborn but otherwise a great dog. He starts Obedience training soon. :biggrin:


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

blueprint said:


> None at all, he's pretty stubborn but otherwise a great dog. He starts Obedience training soon. :biggrin:


ahhhh okay. i meant more so like allergies or anything  my frenchie has tons of allergy issues.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

blueprint said:


> None at all, he's pretty stubborn but otherwise a great dog. He starts Obedience training soon. :biggrin:


is your dog on the new 80/20 orijen or the old 70/30? is his coat much nicer? totw has murdered shanes coat(maybe its my imagination)...thinking of putting him on the orijen

man i wish evo herring was still good....i still cant get over how difficult the buyout has made things


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> totw has murdered shanes coat(maybe its my imagination)...


I bet it's your imagination....:tongue:



> thinking of putting him on the orijen


I think you should give it a try. Just remember to transition s l o w l y this time! I bet you and Shane will end up loving it.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 10, 2011)

meggels said:


> ahhhh okay. i meant more so like allergies or anything  my frenchie has tons of allergy issues.


Currently i haven't witnessed any allergies with his food. His skin is heathly and he's not scratching. His coat is soft as silk and his energy level is very high. 

His poop is firm and consistent. I feed him twice a day. 3/4 Cup in the morning and 3/4 Cup in the evening. I'm mixing the Orijen Puppy with 6 Fish. 50/50.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

blueprint said:


> Currently i haven't witnessed any allergies with his food. His skin is heathly and he's not scratching. His coat is soft as silk and his energy level is very high.
> 
> His poop is firm and consistent. I feed him twice a day. 3/4 Cup in the morning and 3/4 Cup in the evening. I'm mixing the Orijen Puppy with 6 Fish. 50/50.




he's adorable  how old is he? how big? my little guy is a tiny male lol. 21 lbs and very short and compact.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

blueprint said:


> Currently i haven't witnessed any allergies with his food. His skin is heathly and he's not scratching. His coat is soft as silk and his energy level is very high.
> 
> His poop is firm and consistent. I feed him twice a day. 3/4 Cup in the morning and 3/4 Cup in the evening. I'm mixing the Orijen Puppy with 6 Fish. 50/50.


did you see the question i asked about which formula youre feeding?


----------



## blueprint (Jan 10, 2011)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> did you see the question i asked about which formula youre feeding?


I bought the sampler package which indicates the old formula 70/30. Im almost done with it and will purchase the new formula when it arrives.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 10, 2011)

meggels said:


> he's adorable  how old is he? how big? my little guy is a tiny male lol. 21 lbs and very short and compact.


he will be 9 weeks old tomorrow.

currently he weighs 7lbs. i'd say he's on par with other french bulldog pups in my area. His father was 35lbs and quite large and he looked exactly like him.


----------



## DarDog (Sep 6, 2010)

Your pup looks adorable! And, Orijen is good ::thumb:

One thing you might want to watch/change is the amount you are feeding. 1.5 cups a day for a small breed puppy may be too much, especially when feeding Orijen, as it is much more nutrient dense.

We fed our Vizsla puppy 1.5 cups a day from 8-10 weeks of age (expected adult size ~55lbs). And, this was food that had ~370 kcal per cup, when orijen has around ~480 kcal/cup.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

blueprint said:


> he will be 9 weeks old tomorrow.
> 
> currently he weighs 7lbs. i'd say he's on par with other french bulldog pups in my area. His father was 35lbs and quite large and he looked exactly like him.



holy cow. that's huge for a frenchie. 28lbs is the most they are supposed to weigh LOL. Holy moly. when I have to lift our heavier ones (25-28lbs) I tell them they are [email protected] lol.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 10, 2011)

meggels said:


> holy cow. that's huge for a frenchie. 28lbs is the most they are supposed to weigh LOL. Holy moly. when I have to lift our heavier ones (25-28lbs) I tell them they are [email protected] lol.


yeah his dad was really big... almost like an english bulldog size.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 10, 2011)

DarDog said:


> Your pup looks adorable! And, Orijen is good ::thumb:
> 
> One thing you might want to watch/change is the amount you are feeding. 1.5 cups a day for a small breed puppy may be too much, especially when feeding Orijen, as it is much more nutrient dense.
> 
> We fed our Vizsla puppy 1.5 cups a day from 8-10 weeks of age (expected adult size ~55lbs). And, this was food that had ~370 kcal per cup, when orijen has around ~480 kcal/cup.


I thought of that also but he just devours the food as soon as i put it down for him and it leads me to think he needs more. I think i'll cut back some and see how he does. Orijen is a very rich food so i'll try him on one cup a day.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

My dogs loved 6 Fish.....they just couldn't keep it down hwell:


----------

